# Please help me have a baby...!



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Fiona is now 7 days overdue, we've had countless curry's, burn in the TT, pineapple and sex...

Anyone got any other smart ideas ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL sit on her and sqeeze it out  !!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Abi,

Fiona (with a slightly sarcastic tone) asks "how many times have you given birth that way" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Lol

same here, she well and truly fed up (not with the sex ), I even tried waxing the car today...didn't work.

?rasberry leaf tee is supposed to work too...but doesn't.

Try an infusion of oxytocin in the delivery ward. :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

She is now banned from the TT for fear of waters breaking!!

She's been taking Raspberry Leaf capsules for 8 weeks and it only seems to make her belch!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

55JWB the incision of some sperm allegedly may help ;D ;D ;D  [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Then when she is giving birth you will be getting ..... [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

A friend of mine watched a Vic and Bob video and laughed so much her waters broke! Might be worth a try, although I expect any comedy video will do!
Good luck, not long now! Will be one of the best moments of your life


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Get her to take a look at some of the Iraqi information minister's quotes, that'll get the waters breaking Â


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> 55JWB the incision of some sperm allegedly may help Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D Â  [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


i dont think baby would be too pleased being shot in the face by sperm ;D
especially if its a boy
cant offer any suggestions apart from safe sex then u wouldnt have this problem ;D ;D

Good luck 
Jason and to ur wife


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I tried the sex & blow job method too.

Didn't work

Should have tried it with the wife really   ;D ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I was at a Anti Natal class yesterday, and they were recommending Rasberry Leaf tea....

May be worth a try!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jason - the law says your baby will arrive at the most awkward possible moment.

So now is the time to dismantle the washing machine all over the kitchen floor, take the wheels off the TT to wax them, go on a errand which takes you a REALLY long way from home, stay up really late watching a film on the assumption that you'll get a good nights sleep the next night....

you get the picture...

btw I had two boys (both 10 days early) then a girl (10 days late) - I was SO fed up!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Waxed my wheels yeterday afternoon ;D and got pissed last night trying to bring on the sods law bit ;D

Still no such luck. I just have a headache today 

Jason


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> 55JWB the incision of some sperm allegedly may help


Abi, I don't see how cutting open some sperm would help matters. Unless you meant insertion?


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

>She is now banned from the TT for fear of waters breaking!!

Glad you have your priorities right


----------

